# huffman metropark



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone ever fish the lake there?


----------



## DustYaFishin (Aug 15, 2006)

I fished it last year twice. The first time I didn't get any bites, but it was in the summer and it was pretty hot. The second time, all we could catch was turtles. I went up there this year to see the water level and it looked like it must have flooded pretty good because there was mud all over the road at the second entrance. Used to be a good spot to catch stuff when the first entrance wasn't blocked off and they cleared some of the woods out.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Put my jon boat in there last year to see how deep it was. Deepest spot was only 4ft. Its all mud on the bottom. Saw a lot of carp. Youd be best to fish the river around the park or where it goes into the lake.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

went there one time and wasnt seriously fishing cause i was lookin for a geocache, but caught one nice healthy two pound LM


----------

